
Rethinking Mental Health with Psychedelics - ada1981
https://thethirdwave.co/podcast/episode-48-anthony-adams/
======
ada1981
My latest, most vulnerable and in depth interview on my journey of
transcending mental illness by deconstructing psychosis and reconstructing my
psyche from scratch.

Including the role of psychedelics in the healing process and thoughts on
modern mysticism.

